# Trouble with SFX's MTC function! - Help!!



## lightingguy1 (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi All!



I am having some trouble with the MTC function of SFX. - Its NOT my lighting Consoles - spent an hour on the phone ETC tech support(VERY HELPFULL, btw!!!) and used MSC between my two Expressions this evening for a concert.


Here Is what I think is Wrong: I installed ASIO4ALL after I got the MTC working then, my MIDI USB cable "is unrecognizable" by Windows 7.

What do you all think?

Thanks!
-Zach


----------



## SHARYNF (Apr 17, 2011)

could be a driver problem, I have had various problems with usb to XXXX converters

this might help

windows7 usb midi drivers viewcon generic

Other times it might just take doing a reinstall on the USB hub and them the usb midi cable, sometimes the system finds the wrong driver or ??? and just does not work. Other times you need to make sure that you plug the usb cable into the exact same usb connection on your pc

Sharyn


----------



## lightingguy1 (Apr 18, 2011)

[BUMP] - Sorry Had to - new title


----------

